# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل:مشارق الأنوار النبوية من صحاح الأخبار المصطفوية / مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشارق الأنوار النبوية من صحاح الأخبار المصطفوية   








عنوان المخطوطة: مشارق الأنوار النبوية من صحاح الأخبار المصطفوية 
اسم الناسخ: محمد بن ابي النصر بن محمد المدعو حواس بن العمدة الشهير بجد وبابن سويد البرلسي المالكي 
المؤلف: الرضي الصاغاني، الحسن بن محمد   تاريخ النسخ: 1005هـ  
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف: محمد بن ابي النصر بن محمد المدعو حواس بن العمدة الشهير بجد وبابن سويد البرلسي المالكي رقم الصنف: 213.6 / م ر 
الوصف: نسخة حسنة، خطها نسخ معتاد، طبع مع شرح بن ملك عليه بالاستانة سنة 1311هـ كما في معجم المطبوعات   الرقم العام: 6733  
الوصف المادي: 115ق، 19س؛ 21 × 15.5 سم   
المراجع: بغية الوعاة : 227 معجم الأدباء 9 : 189  
المصدر: جامعة الملك سعود رحمه الله تعالى
جزى الله القائمين عليها خيرا

تفضل من هنـا

مشاركة للاخ الكواري اكرمه الله= المحجة السلفية

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي المبارك،
 لو تتكرمون بتعديل الرابط فإنه تالف،
 كما أود أن أتحقق هل حقق هذا السفر المبارك
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

